# Arctic Cooling rev 3 just installed. BAD!



## Stocko (Oct 16, 2004)

I can only overclock 4 core mhz. Is this good or bad? I would expect 100's with this installed!
Anyone help me?


----------



## pablofrogo (Oct 16, 2004)

You are insane for expecting such an increase, it's just a lump of metal with a fan on it. although 4mhz is very low.. what card is it?


----------

